# Smoke'd Grenade's



## squatch (Jan 16, 2016)

I was trying to come up with an idea for something new and a bit different to bring as an easy-to-make appetizer to a recent camping trip to be my contribution for the potluck... after some thought this is the new recipe I came up with, and boy were they a big hit!

 My version shown here were purposely made extra spicy, but this recipe could easily be modified into a much more mild version if desired.

Ingredients:

*5-6 large uncooked sausages freshly made from Pork or Chicken (use only raw/uncooked sausage to absorb smoke and also prevent overcooking), cut into chunk's about 3/4" long (I used Spicy fresh Italian Pork Sausages seasoned and cased by local butcher)

*Fresh (raw/unpickled) Jalapenos, cut into 3/8"-1/2" thick slices

*1 Brick Cream Cheese (makes about 30+ appetizers give or take)

*1 Cup Fine Grated Cheese (or more if desired, I used 4-cheese Mexican blend)

*1# Uncooked Bacon, Cut In Half (I used thin sliced applewood-smoked bacon from local butcher)

*3-5 TBS BBQ Dry Rub to taste (I used my own home-made "Spicy BBQ Rub")

Directions:

  Remove Cream Cheese from fridge and allow to come to room temp for easier mixing. Place in large bowl, add grated cheese of your choice along with dry rub (to taste, I used about 4Tbs of spicy rub) and mix well mashing with a fork until evenly mixed. Set cheese mixture aside.

  Wash whole peppers and remove stems. Cut into slices 3/8"- 1/2" thick. I purposely left all the seeds and membrane in mine to make them EXTRA SPICY! Remove seeds and membrane to tone them down (less heat) as needed.

  Using fresh uncooked butcher-cased sausage of choice, cut into 3/4" chunks. (about 5-6 per sausage) Cut 1 pound package of thin sliced bacon in half.

 To assemble, take jalapeno slice and use mixing fork to pack with cheese mixture. Place cheese-packed jalapeno slice onto top cut end of sausage and add another small dollop of cheese mix to top of pepper for good measure. Wrap with half slice of bacon, so that the ends are tucked under on bottom. Sprinkle dry rub (to taste) over the top of each finished bacon-wrapped sausage concoction. Continue assembling until you run out of ingredients!

  To Cook: Bring smoker to temp of 225* minimum (cook hotter up to 275* to reduce overall cooking time and produce crispier bacon) Add choice of smoking wood (I used a mix of Apple and Cherry), add "previously unnamed appetizers", and continue to smoke until you reach a minimum I.T. of 145* (using pork) or 165* (using poultry) when checked with a instant read thermometer inserted into the sausage portion. Enjoy!













IMG_0011.JPG



__ squatch
__ Jan 16, 2016


















IMG_0008.JPG



__ squatch
__ Jan 16, 2016


















IMG_0016.JPG



__ squatch
__ Jan 16, 2016


















IMG_0017.JPG



__ squatch
__ Jan 16, 2016


















IMG_0021.JPG



__ squatch
__ Jan 16, 2016


















IMG_0022.JPG



__ squatch
__ Jan 16, 2016






They turned out awesome and needless to say they were devoured quickly  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I invited my guests to help me come up with a suitable name for my new creation... some of the better suggestions were " Little Kicker's", " Bacon Wrapped Pork Grenades", and "Bacon Wrapped Fire Crackers"...


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Jan 16, 2016)

Those sound great, squatch.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 16, 2016)

I'll take a plate full of those and a cold adult beverage please!

Great thinking!  Points!


----------



## driedstick (Jan 20, 2016)

Yeppers Them looks great also I agree with CB 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













  Keep them both coming 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





A full smoker is a happy smoker - Stay happy happy happy!!

DS


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 20, 2016)

AWESOME!!!!!

Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 20, 2016)

Man do they look great that's what so great about this sight of SMF always something new to try. Just one great idea after another if I should live so long as to try them all WOW!!


----------



## squatch (Jan 20, 2016)

Hey thanks everyone for the kind words!

Give the a try they are easy to prepare and quick to cook... only down side is how fast they disappear!


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 20, 2016)

Wow.    Bet my body wouldnt like them.   Well, maybe the beer would help with that.

I gotta try these.

Nice job


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 20, 2016)

Great looking appetizer! 

POINTS!!!!


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 20, 2016)

Holy hell!  Those are insane!  This damn site is making my to do list way too long. Points!


----------



## squatch (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks guys! Let me know when they are ready and I will bring a few frosty cold one's with me


----------



## disco (Jan 23, 2016)

Brilliant!

Points for innovation.

Disco


----------



## jayace (Jan 23, 2016)

Favorited! I'll be trying these soon!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## whistech (Jan 24, 2016)

Those look wonderful!     Thanks for sharing your recipe.


----------



## ak1 (Jan 24, 2016)

They remind me of "Minions", but they do look great

.













Minions-Crowd.jpg



__ ak1
__ Jan 24, 2016


----------

